# Small Collection of Paph n Phrag



## Haime (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

Just to share some of my paphs n phrags. Thanks for viewing...

Phrag Longifolium var hartwegii







Paph Spicerianum






Phrag Longifolium var Hinksianum






Paph Tonsum "Salt Coats" HCC/AOS






Thanks for viewing...
Jere


----------



## Marc (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your nice plants with us.


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2011)

nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

Is that Haime or Jaime? Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice and welcome from Munich
Best regards, Gina


----------



## eggshells (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice Haime, I like the spicerianum.


----------



## Dido (Dec 30, 2011)

Hy and welcome nice plants thanks for share with us. 

Where are you from


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice slippers! WELCOME! You're at the right place!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 30, 2011)

hihi from r.i.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome, Haime! Lovely slippers. The spicerianum is especially nice & dark.


----------



## Haime (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Thanks for your compliments 

Jeremiah => (haime)rej


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Luxembourg!!!! I, too, esp.like the spicer!!! Jean


----------



## Haime (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh... It's from Orchid Inn


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool blooms!!!! Hi and welcome!!


----------



## Haime (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Bought this phrag from a local nursery when it was in bud. No id. But i think this is a Phrag Longifolium. Any comments? Thanks











Thanks for viewing.

Jeremiah


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2012)

Right on! longifolium. Nice start. keep them coming!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like longifolium to me, also.


----------



## Haime (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Shiva (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice collection! Welcome!


----------



## Haime (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

There's a comment that it may be Phrag Longifolium var roezlii. I've inserted a closer pic of the staminode for your comments. Thanks 

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad282/Haime81/P1050391.jpg

Jeremiah


----------



## Haime (Feb 13, 2012)

Same pic


----------



## Haime (Feb 26, 2012)

Recent blooms... Phrag Richteri









Jeremiah


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice pics and flowers


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 27, 2012)

I have seen similar flowers to this longifolium labeled as longifolium var roezlii. The narrower foliage goes with where I have seen that name used. Nice growing, and you will find as the plant matures and becomes a larger specimen, Phrag longifolium and all its horticultural and taxonomic varieties can have very long lived flower stems, capable of producing many flowers, usually one at a time, over many months, sometimes years. Your plant looks to be nicely grown, well done.


----------



## Haime (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Leo,
Thank you for the observation. The flowers really seem to be long lasting... And the colours seem to be more intense with time... It's lovely  I hope I can keep it growing...


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 28, 2012)

How did I miss this thread? Nice meeting you here too, Haime..


----------



## Haime (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Paphioboy,

Nice meeting u here... I see u visit GCS often too


----------



## Haime (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,
Another paph just bloomed. I'm good at misplacing labels. I think that this is Paph Concolor, but I'm not sure if it's a var or not. I think it's a lovely paph, with a dash of green. Anyone can educate me on the var? Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Paph. concolor - Yes. Variety?- IDK


----------



## eggshells (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a normal concolor I think. It doesnt look like _longipetalum _and certainly not an _album_


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

A beautiful, normal concolor.


----------



## Haime (Mar 15, 2012)

Sure. Thanks


----------



## Haime (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

Paph that I bought during WOC 2012 just flowered... Enjoy






Jere


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2012)

:drool::drool: Nice henry! :clap::clap: good buy!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Haime (May 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## chrismende (May 5, 2012)

Welcome from San Francisco, Jere! Great start on paphs and phrags! I can see we will hear more from you soon!


----------



## Haime (May 5, 2012)

Thanks again


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2012)

Very nice... Henryanum can bloom in Singapore? Do you cool it?


----------



## Haime (May 8, 2012)

U're right... It was left it a nursery's intermediate room to cool


----------

